# Please suggest a 42" TV. budget <55k



## Digital Fragger (Oct 15, 2013)

No preference about 3d. What is the best vfm 42" or less TV in the market?


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

It would have been better if you would have elaborated a little more than this.


----------



## Digital Fragger (Oct 15, 2013)

$hadow said:


> It would have been better if you would have elaborated a little more than this.



i'm completely new to the tv specs etc, is there a questionnaire i could fill up that would be helpful?  what do u think are the best options available in the market now that u could buy in 40k range, and 50k range each, barring any size restrictions.


----------



## $hadow (Oct 15, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> i'm completely new to the tv specs etc, is there a questionnaire i could fill up that would be helpful?  what do u think are the best options available in the market now that u could buy in 40k range, and 50k range each, barring any size restrictions.



Check out this thread
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/tvs-monit...nch-full-hd-tv-32k-budget-festive-season.html it will surely help you to elaborate your requirements.


----------



## aakashsethii (Oct 16, 2013)

surf through the internet and read as much as you can about televisions.. normally you buy something that you don't know about technically and then regret later wishing you had known better.. would like to share one good article that I recently read:
          Your Next TV
try finding more such articles and share if possible... good luck


----------



## Minion (Oct 16, 2013)

Digital Fragger said:


> No preference about 3d. What is the best vfm 42" or less TV in the market?



Buy any of these what ever you like

Philips 42PFL7977.
It is having 3D and al necessary feature.

Panasonic 42 Inches TH-L42E6D LED(NON 3D)

LG 42LA6130

Sony 42W650


----------



## aroraanant (Oct 30, 2013)

In that budget you can get Samsung 40F5500.


----------

